# We’re back home and Merlin is not doing so well



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Giant hugs, @Dechi. I hope the medication helps break this cycle and gets you both feeling more relaxed.


----------



## a2girl (Oct 4, 2020)

Sending healing energy your way. I hope for better days ahead for you and Merlin.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Wise decision Dechi.

I know it was a hard choice for you to make, but it’s the best for both of you since the situation is so stressful. (((Hugs)))


----------



## MsTalika (Aug 29, 2021)

Dechi said:


> As I wrote previously I was at my parents to take care of my dad, all household matters, medical problems, house hunting and much more while my mom was in the hospital. I was there for more than 5 weeks and the dogs came with me. I had little time for them and they had to be tied up (no fence) most of the duration of our stay after they both escaped from the yard. Thank god they had collars and dog tags…
> 
> This situation was very stressful, on top of my pre-existing anxiety disorder. I had to hand feed the dogs for a while because they were losing weight.
> 
> ...


Sorry to about Merlin, I hope the medicine helps and the two of you find a peaceful norm. Sending nothing but peaceful thoughts your way.


----------



## Little Milo (Sep 1, 2021)

You’ve had so very much on your plate. I’m sending you my very best wishes for more peaceful days ahead for you and Merlin.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Following and hoping for some relief for you both. Your love for your family, both human and poodle is your strength, even if it doesn't always feel that way.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

You know how much I adore Merlin. You have really come so far with him and through so much. Hope that having him on medication will do the trick.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I'm sorry he's struggling. That's tough. It's so worrying when they lose weight. I'm glad he's going back on medication. I hope that gives him the peace he needs.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think you are very wise to do something to break the spiral of anxiety between you and Merlin - I hope he responds quickly and you can get back into a more relaxed routine soon.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

It sounds like everyone has had a very stressful couple months. I hope the medication and the return to your normal routine helps drop the anxiety levels.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am so sorry to see that your dificulties followed you home. I hope you can find your own inner calm and peace and like others think you are making a good decision to put Merlin back on his meds for a while to help him lost his anxious feelings too.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Hoping things get back to normal soon.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Relieved to read that you've found a way to break the cycle, Dechi. Echoing everyone else, I hope you're both feeling more yourselves soon.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

The meds are a good beginning. Now the two of you need some relaxing time together.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Thank you everyone for your kind words and encouragements. I will keep you posted in this thread.



Dianaleez said:


> Now the two of you need some relaxing time together.


We’ll start that by grooming him this afternoon. He’s such a sucker for any kind of touch he can get from me he even loves grooming !


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

That’s a lot for poodles and their people. Honestly, the whole world needs anti anxiety medications. Hope you can reestablish routines and get the crew back to their comfort zone. You too, Dechi. That’s a lot of stress.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Mfmst said:


> Honestly, the whole world needs anti anxiety medications.


Yeah, lots of people do; we live in a crazy world. In my case I’ve been trying for so many years to get some kind of relief but my brain is weird and nothing works for me. Side effects are unbearable or the meds increase my anxiety and give me panic attacks.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Since I also suffer from anxiety and get panic attacks, can’t imagine what it is like not to get relief. Hugs to you!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Dechi said:


> He’s such a sucker for any kind of touch he can get from me he even loves grooming !


This is so cute, @Dechi. I hope he enjoyed his hands-on time.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

PeggyTheParti said:


> This is so cute, @Dechi. I hope he enjoyed his hands-on time.


Yes he did, thank you. He doesn’t like the face and butt, but once that’s done (I do what he hates first), the rest of the time he mostly lowers his head, closes his eyes and relaxes.


----------



## Sylvia K (Feb 4, 2021)

Hoping the meds work quickly for both of your sakes Dechi. It's very hard seeing your dog suffering from anxiety at any time and even worse when you're coping with your own health issues. Fingers crossed that life improves very quickly for you both and that the hands on time grooming brings even more relief 😘


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I think some people and pets are hard wired to being anxious. I’m the human variety, and know how paralyzing it is. Hope Merlin’s medications work as well as mine.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Dechi - I hope you can find peace. It can be so frustrating when the meds don't work and you have heightend your anxiety. I no for me that it took a long time to get my cocktail of medications just right. I would contact your doctor immediately and report on your difficult side effects and try another medication.
I will still have moments of anxiety and depression and feel for you very much. ((HUGS))


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Asta's Mom said:


> I would contact your doctor immediately and report on your difficult side effects and try another medication.
> I will still have moments of anxiety and depression and feel for you very much. ((HUGS))


Thank you Asta’s Mom. Unfortunately I’ve been trying for many, many years to find something and due to my intolerance to the vast majority of meds, it just isn’t working. I’ll have to find peace in something else.


----------

